
Ask HN: Do you use A/B Testing? - thedevindevops
A&#x2F;B Testing is touted as one of the most effective UX design tools but nowhere I&#x27;ve worked has ever used it. Has any company you&#x27;ve worked for used A&#x2F;B Testing?
======
nyounker
YES!

~~~
nyounker
ab -lt 10 -c 3 "www.youdomainORwithoutwww.com/" I apologize for mixing up ab
testing with A/B testing.

